# Quackhead call



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the Quackhead Snow call? I can't seem to get it to sound "goosey".


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

There really isn't any trick to barking on a snow goose call (Sean Mann, Quackhead, or my Moneymaker tuned high). All you do is grunt into it. Just say "Uh" basically or jet "oo from the word toot" into the call, there isn't any need to toungue or honk, if you don't get the hang of it it is even easier to learn the grinding feeding murmur.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks GB, I was making it more complicated then it was, the call sounds nice. How do you do the feeding murmer?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You can do a lot of different feeding murmurs and they almost work better in the fall for snows. You can do a drawn out "URRRRURRRRURRRR", or clamp your hands down and give a pairs or threesomes of "dur dur". Very your hands to change the noise. That second one is probably the most common type of murmur you hear. You can do your standard Canada murmur too. Mix barks in with that and it may be the most effective calling you can do.

The thing is when it comes to Snow geese is that they don't even know what they are doing half the time. As you spend more time around snows you can pick up more sounds. If you ever sneak up on a feed field and get right on the other side of the hill from a huge flock, just wait before you start shooting. Listen to what they sound like.

If you ever learn how to make the "WIE" sound, (if anyone knows me I consider this the holy grail of bird calling) let me know how you do it. :wink:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks again GB. I was starting to get a little PO'ed with the call because i could blow my old K+H (lol)call pretty good. There are loads of snows around here now so i will try it in the field this afternoon. How fast are you doing the murmer?


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> If you ever learn how to make the "WIE" sound, (if anyone knows me I consider this the holy grail of bird calling) let me know how you do it. :wink:


This is true he might marry someone if they figure out how to do this.

As for the feeder murmur I would say the faster the better, most of the time because you are trying to sound like a large group of birds, but if the birds start flaring slow it down. If the birds are coming right in don't even bother calling to them, just let 'em come.


----------

